# Nước hoa mùa hè : Lựa chọn thương hiệu hay mùi hương ?



## vietmom (12/6/18)

Mùa hè với cái nóng 30 – 40 độ C, mồ hôi nhễ nhại hòa quện cùng mùi cơ thể sẽ tạo ra một mùi “không hề dễ chịu chút nào” cho những người xung quanh. Vì thế việc lựa chọn cho bản thân một mùi nước hoa phù hợp cho mùa hè là một việc hết sức quan trọng và cần thiết. Nhưng trước quá nhiều thương hiệu nước hoa trên thị trường với đủ loại phân khúc giá từ bình dân tới cao cấp. Liệu tiêu chí nào sẽ quyết định lựa chọn của bạn cho loại nước hoa phù hợp với bản thân trong mùa hè : *Thương hiệu* hay *mùi hương* ? Hãy cùng chúng tôi gợi mở câu trả lời giúp bạn ngay nhé!

*Mùa hè nên dùng nước hoa gì ?*
Vào mùa hè, dưới tác động của nhiệt độ, các phân tử tạo mùi trong nước hoa dễ bị bay hơi nhiều hơn khiến khả năng giữ mùi của nước hoa cực kì ngắn, nếu bạn chọn những loại nước hoa có màu ngọt ngào hoặc nồng nàn quá sẽ khiến người xung quanh cảm thấy khó thở, khó chịu thậm chí tránh xa bạn vì quá nóng, quá nồng mùi. Thay vào đó bạn có thể lựa chọn những loại nước hoa có mùi nhẹ nhàng, mát mẻ hơn hay những hương thơm gần gũi với mùa hè khiến người xung quanh dễ dàng nhận biết và liên tưởng tới cánh đồng hoa cỏ dại mát lịm hay một cái gì đó mát mẻ thì sẽ tạo được ấn tượng tốt hơn.

*Terry Du Gunzburg, Light Blue Escape to Panarea của Dolce & Gabbana, Carven Eau de Toilette, Flora by Gucci Gracious Tuberose, CK One Summer, Un Jardin Sur Le Nil Hermes, Green Tea Lavender Elizabeth Arden, Lancôme Miracle, Flower by Kenzo, Summer by Burberry, Flora by Gucci,..*. là top những loại nước hoa nên dùng cho mùa hè mà bạn có thể tham khảo để lựa chọn và sử dụng.

_

_
_CK One Summer_​
*Nước hoa nữ được ưa chuộng nhất mùa hè 2018*

*Nước hoa mùi mát lạnh:* Un Jardin Sur Le Nil Hermes,…
*Nước hoa mùi ngọt mát:* CK One Summer, Summer by Burberry, Flora by Gucci, Green Tea Lavender Elizabeth Arden, Flora by Gucci Gracious Tuberose, Terry Du Gunzburg, Light Blue Escape to Panarea của Dolce & Gabbana…
*Nước hoa mùi cỏ dại:* Carven Eau de Toilette,…
*Nước hoa nữ thơm dịu:* Flower by Kenzo, Lancôme Miracle,…
_

_
_Un Jardin Sur Le Nil Hermes_​
*Nước hoa mùa hè : Lựa chọn thương hiệu hay mùi hương ?*

_

_
_Nước hoa mùa hè : Lựa chọn thương hiệu hay mùi hương ?_​
Lựa chọn thương hiệu hay mùi hương quả là một câu hỏi rất hay đáng đề cập tới trước khi quyết định lựa chọn cho mình một loại nước hoa hoàn hảo. Dù là lựa chọn thương hiệu hay mùi hương thì trước đấy bạn cũng cần phải xác định xem bạn sẽ chi bao nhiêu cho việc mua sắm nước hoa cho mùa hè. Nếu ngân sách không mấy dư giả thì câu trả lời cho bạn là lựa chọn mùi hương trước rồi chọn thương hiệu sau. Còn nếu bạn có một mức thu nhập thật tốt và một thương hiệu nước hoa ưa chuộng trung thành rồi thì câu trả lời sẽ là: chỉ việc chọn mùi hương thôi.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------



## minhchau (18/1/22)

Vào mùa hè, dưới tác động của nhiệt độ, các phân tử tạo mùi trong nước hoa dễ bị bay hơi nhiều hơn khiến khả năng giữ mùi của nước hoa cực kì ngắn


----------

